# E.N. Mini-Games - Tiny Terrors



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2005)

[imager]http://graphics.drivethrurpg.com/images/TinyTerrorsCover.JPG[/imager]New from EN Publishing is the second in the _d20 Mini-Games_ line - *Tiny Terrors.*  Currently available at DTRPG for $3.95, and will be available at RPGNow very soon.

[bq]*The Mini-Game of Toys, Nightmares & Monsters Under The Bed!*

_Tiny Terrors_ is a brand-new d20 mini-game that lets players take on the Boogeyman and other fears of childhood, fighting for innocence and childhood spirit as living toys, sworn to defend their owner against the REAL monsters under the bed.

 The forces of nightmare are on the march, targetting children all over the world, lurking under beds and in dark closets, down in the basement and up in the attic, hungry for the innocence of their prey. The only thing that stands between the minions of the Boogeyman and his helpless victims are toys, righteous defenders of innocence. Action figures, construction kits, stuffed animals and even security blankets rise to answer the call to duty, taking on the Boogeyman and foiling his sinister schemes.

   Tiny Terrors lets you take up the role of these stalwart defenders and join    the fight. With feats like_ Kung-Fu Grip_ and _Die-Cast Construction_,    new advanced classes like _Dog Rider, Collectible_ and_ Haunted Toy_,    and all-new monsters and abilities, _Tiny Terrors_ proves that small scale    means big fun.[/bq]


----------

